
Albert Michelson's Harmonic Analyzer (2014) [video] - leeoniya
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NAsM30MAHLg
======
acqq
The linked video is the introduction about Michelson and the machine, the
implementation details, surely interesting for readers here, are staring with:

"(2/4) Synthesis: A machine that uses gears, springs and levers to add sines
and cosines"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KmVDxkia_w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KmVDxkia_w)

The links to the rest of the series are on Youtube but one has to fight the
Youtube UI to see them. Also, at the time the videos were produced it was
possible to click inside the video itself to go to the other videos, and I
believe that feature was later removed from the Youtube. So I find it easier
to find links here than on Youtube. Youtube prefers suggesting what it wants.

~~~
mstade
Thanks! Here's the playlist of all videos in this series as well, it's really
worth watching all of it:
[https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0INsTTU1k2UYO9Mck-i5HNqG...](https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0INsTTU1k2UYO9Mck-i5HNqGNW5AeEwq)

YouTube really does has the worst UI, and for those of us without a google
account and aggressive blocking of tracking features, an even worse set of
recommendations. Somehow the video you linked to relates to some kid yelling
about Fortnite, which is what YouTube decided was a good video to move on to,
rather than the next video in the series. Oh well, at least viewing the
playlist keeps things on topic.

------
kragen
Rather than "(2014)" maybe the title should say "(1898)" or something.

------
fit2rule
Seems like a great thing to model with a modern AR app .. this and the
Antikythera mechanism might be viable IAP's.

